# Pretty and functional FreeBSD desktop - tutorial



## milgra (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi All,

After 14 beautiful years of MacOS and 1 terrible year of Linux I could finally switch to FreeBSD because wifi/gpu drivers for my laptop became available in current, and oh my, I just love it. So I put together a wayland desktop setup that is a pleasure both for my eyes and my soul. I wrote a tutorial about it If you want something similar:









						tutorials/pretty-and-functional-freebsd-desktop.md at master · milgra/tutorials
					

Step by step tutorials on various topics. Contribute to milgra/tutorials development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

